# snow geese



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

just wondering what they taste like? Similar to Canadian Geese or ducks? or even chicken!!! let me know what your opinons are, I would appreciate it! thanks and I hope your season was great and fun!!


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

yeahhh...similar to canadian geese but a bit tender


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I remember when the spring season openned. I was still in AK so I was forced to read about snows on the computer. I can recall people calling snows "Sky Carp" and saying they were terrible to eat. Glad I did not believe it. Snows to me are very tender and mild. I may be going out on a limb but I think they are a bit tastier than Canadas.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

goose sticks and sausage are what we made our last batch out of... the chef may have a mixed very little burger in with it and they taste great!!

if it flies it fries, I eat em regardless....

madison


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Madison,

Did you like the mix? :-?

I am almost out, it's going to be a long winter...


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

10-4! That mix was great, although I seemed to like the pepper more than the terriyaki. I had some of that sausage the other night, and that stuff is the sh!t!! I'm not sure if I'm gonna give up any of that... I ate it for dinner and breakfast the next day.. The ol lady even loved it.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Ya I eat it like a walmart special - 3/.99

The only problem is that I eat about 2 of those specials in one setting...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What's the mix?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I like to cook my snow geese just like crane and bald eagle. First take a stew pot and add your bird. Then find a big rock with dirt or mud on it and place it in the pot with the bird. Finally, when you think the bird is cooked, throw the damn thing away and eat the rock. Much better then the bird!


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I think that snow goose is quite good in the spring. I like it better than canadas. In the fall I usually make it all into jerky cuz they have been eating roots and tubors all summer and have an off taste. In the spring they have been eating field crops for several months and I think they taste great, between a mallard and a canada.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I make all of mine into jerky and pepper sticks.It has a mushy texture and a nasty aftertaste when cooked like a canada or a mallard.I had my snows made into pepper jack cheese sticks this time and they are almost gone after a month.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

By the time those geese get to you guys in ND they usually have been feeding on grains here in sask for better than a month all ready. IMO I don't think it changes the taste of them a whole lot. It is more how you look after your game and the prep before you cook it. Letting the birds lay around for a day or two before cleaning them or letting them heat up before you clean them. Being gut shot a and then leaking into the chest area is another thing to consider. If you prep your goose meat correctly you can have a tastey meal. IMO of course


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> What's the mix?


1/4 beef mixed with the goose


----------

